# WV State record Blue Cat,, almost...



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice beast but... Oops!








Anywho,, they are growing fast, a 100 pounder is coming soon!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

I had no idea that it worked that way. I would have called him good to go. 
I reckon the Cabelas tourny folks were clueless as well. 

Glad they don't, but I am surprised that the WV DNR doesn't work those things hard.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

It was a great fish and Steve was really happy to catch it. It is a good lesson for everyone to really look into the laws and what not. I know I need to look into it farther now as well. I fish a lot of out of state tournaments as well and now might have to be buying 2 state licenses instead of just the cheaper of the 2 as I thought they all had a reciprical agreement. This whole non-resident of one of the states makes some gray area to look at.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Man thats gotta suck


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Just aint right!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tryin' to win 100k from Mustad. 



Hahahahahahah!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Bluecats are not one of the eligible species...


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing. Wish KY would adopt the rules that WV has put in place to protect some of the trophy catfish from commercial fisherman on the Ohio River.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

So he is from Kentucky and bought an Ohio License to fish in an Ohio based tournament that is held on the Ohio River which is owned by West Virginia. Is that what he is saying?


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Blue Collar Bob said:


> So he is from Kentucky and bought an Ohio License to fish in an Ohio based tournament that is held on the Ohio River which is owned by West Virginia. Is that what he is saying?



Yep, that just about covers it.


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

Blue Collar Bob said:


> So he is from Kentucky and bought an Ohio License to fish in an Ohio based tournament that is held on the Ohio River which is owned by West Virginia. Is that what he is saying?


Yes that is correct. I get a kick out people like him too. You better know the laws no matter where you go.


----------

